# Taylor/Crawford county trophy club seeking members



## Rockbottom130 (May 10, 2019)

Rock bottom hunting club is seeking knowledgeable QDMA minded hunters to join an established club of great hardworking guys.  We strive to provide a fun family friendly atmosphere while maintaining a mature trophy buck goal. 

2000 acres in Taylor and Crawford counties.

125” buck minimum.

For more info and price is 850 per membership. 

Contact Robby cross @ 478-256-1679
And James cross @ 478-662-7024
Texting is preferred between 7am and 4pm


----------



## Rockbottom130 (May 10, 2019)

Pic


----------



## Rockbottom130 (May 10, 2019)

Pics


----------



## FlipKing (May 10, 2019)

We are also feeding 3-4 tons of midway 20 for the Taylor county propery as well. Cost is $800 in dues plus a $50 feed fee for a total of $850. There will be approximately 26 members. 2 bucks per member and 3 does on Taylor and 2 does in Crawford per member.


----------



## Rashman (May 10, 2019)

Some impressive bucks. Congrats!! How many total members? Lodging?


----------



## FlipKing (May 10, 2019)

I believe we are carrying 26 members. We have a camp area but no water/power. I think the most e had hunt at anyone time last year was 12-14.


----------



## mikeh2026 (May 11, 2019)

Rules for family members and guests?


----------



## FlipKing (May 11, 2019)

Spouse and children are allowed one doe and buck each. Spouse must follow buck rules. Children can shoot anything but we ask that they progress. 

Guests are allowed after Thanksgiving but doe only.


----------



## mikeh2026 (May 12, 2019)

FlipKing said:


> Spouse and children are allowed one doe and buck each. Spouse must follow buck rules. Children can shoot anything but we ask that they progress.
> 
> Guests are allowed after Thanksgiving but doe only.


Thanks


----------



## Rockbottom130 (May 13, 2019)

We have many more pics of bucks taken and trail cam pics. I Connor post them for some strange reason. For more pics or info text me at+14786627024 thanks


----------



## SCPO (May 13, 2019)

location of Taylor County land


----------



## FlipKing (May 13, 2019)

We are about 10 miles south of Butler.


----------



## deerbandit (May 14, 2019)

Just sent you a text. - Name is Tripp


----------



## gelejoje (May 14, 2019)

does it matter where you live


----------



## FlipKing (May 14, 2019)

No, we do not have restrictions such as that.


----------



## FlipKing (May 22, 2019)

Still have about 3 openings.


----------



## kpreid (May 23, 2019)

PM Sent


----------



## FlipKing (May 25, 2019)

Will be on property tomorrow if anyone wants a tour. Can message me here or reach me at 478-954-4three08.


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 1, 2019)

Club is full for 2019. Thanks GON.


----------

